# morrocco



## golau (Apr 1, 2013)

hi    just had 4 months wild camping in spain and portugal , going to morrocco next winter any help on wild camping there ,  also how to get satnav map for snooper s7000,  have fun love living.


----------



## Neckender (Apr 1, 2013)

Vwalan is the best one to ask he wilds regularly in Morrocco.

John.


----------



## windyjools (Apr 1, 2013)

Lots of places to 'wild' in Morocco. Most people go for 'guarded' camp areas, which cost a couple of pounds, but give you security and peace of mind if you leave the van.
If you head for Algeciras, most people get their tickets for the crossing from a ticket place near Lidl at Palmones. There, you can top up on goodies before you head off, and there will be lots of vans who can advise on places to stay for your first couple of nights, then it's just a case of talking to van owners as you go.
It's relatively safe in Morocco, but you might want to stay on guarded places until you get your bearings and get the feel of it. It's not as remote as you may imagine. Take a few boxes of European ciggies for 'gifts' for the locals and occasionally, the police. 
If you speak French and pick up a few words of Arabic, it's easy to find your way round. A good map is a cheap investment, can't help with satnav, we just trust maps and ask if in doubt, plus it'd one less thing for people to try to pinch when they see you have one and they don't!


----------



## Byronic (Apr 1, 2013)

Windyjools broadly sums it up in his post, I haven't been to Maroc for 5 years. 
Only a couple off things to add, Michelin map no 969 is worth taking. I personally wouldn't much trust a satnav
on anything but the major roads in Maroc, and even then a satnav is far from necessary, most destinations are well signposted in French and Arabic.
Due to the troubles in Mali this year I found that quite a few French campers at Palmones (where you can get the ferry tickets) put off the trip to Maroc and pushed on to Portugal. So you should find things a bit quieter than would otherwise have been the case, no bad thing.
The WC archives should have a mountain of relevant posts don't forget.


----------



## golau (Apr 29, 2013)

golau said:


> hi    just had 4 months wild camping in spain and portugal , going to morrocco next winter any help on wild camping there ,  also how to get satnav map for snooper s7000,  have fun love living.



Hi folks,
Thanks for the help so far. Can anyone advise us about insurance for Morrocco we know about the green card but that only seems to cover europe. It seems insurance companys over here will only cover you if you know the exact dates you are going. Happy camping Bye for now


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been following these peoples blog, they did a tour of Morrocco not long ago Morocco | Our Tour & also Tunisia + most countries in Europe.  They have also published a book about their trip.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 30, 2013)

You can get insurance at the point of entry to Morocco (Assurance Frontiere). However I believe the office at Ceuta has closed, but the Tangier office is open. You are only covered Third Party, any period up to 3 months which is theoretically the visa time limit. I have bought this insurance several times over the years, due to the difficulties in getting an extension to my UK policy.
The Cover Note is in French and Arabic. I've never had to make a claim, Inshallah!!!


----------



## golau (Jun 26, 2013)

*pembrey*

hi has anyone wild camped at pembrey nere the park ?


----------



## Bambi 2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Byronic said:


> Windyjools broadly sums it up in his post, I haven't been to Maroc for 5 years.
> Only a couple off things to add, Michelin map no 969 is worth taking. I personally wouldn't much trust a satnav
> on anything but the major roads in Maroc, and even then a satnav is far from necessary, most destinations are well signposted in French and Arabic.
> Due to the troubles in Mali this year I found that quite a few French campers at Palmones (where you can get the ferry tickets) put off the trip to Maroc and pushed on to Portugal. So you should find things a bit quieter than would otherwise have been the case, no bad thing.
> The WC archives should have a mountain of relevant posts don't forget.



I was in Morocco last winter and my TomTom Truck satnav that I had purchased from Fairytooth  (wildcamping member) got me through Casablanca and Marakech very well I found it a great help. bambi 2


----------



## robjk (Jun 26, 2013)

*Pembrey*



golau said:


> hi has anyone wild camped at pembrey nere the park ?




Yes many times a great spot large car park just before the gate also if you follow single track road arround there is a another spot by the beach ( both on points of interest )

Rob

Not that close to Morroco


----------



## robjk (Jun 26, 2013)

jennyp19 said:


> I've been following these peoples blog, they did a tour of Morrocco not long ago Morocco | Our Tour & also Tunisia + most countries in Europe.  They have also published a book about their trip.




Must agree this blog that blog is worth reading also Europe By Camper - Travelling Europe By Motorhome: Getting into Morocco with a Motorhome 
they have written a lot about their travels 

Rob


----------



## Stanski (Nov 9, 2018)

*MOROCCAN INSURANCE - Rough Costs Please*

Hi Everyone - How are you all - trying to retire again so am investigating Morocco visit and getting MH back on the road after a year working.
Have discovered MH Insurance not cheap or straight forward - but I know many have done this. *Question* - What typical cost of the border insurance?

Anyone planning a trip Enf Jan/ early Feb?


----------



## voyagerstan (Nov 10, 2018)

Heard it’s 200 euro a month 3rd party only , better to get green card from your own insurer ours is free and 6 months , ferry also is 200 open return .


----------

